# Suche Onlineshop Script



## alex130 (23. Dezember 2006)

Hi
Hat jemand von euch ein einfaches Onlineshop Script?
Thx


----------



## DrSoong (23. Dezember 2006)

Wow, Google findet das sogar, ohne dass man sich dabei die Finger bricht.

Versuch zukünftig bitte, vorher selbst zu suchen. Tutorials.de ist keine Scriptsuchmaschine. Das hier war eine einmalige Ausnahme.


Der Doc!


----------



## venyl (24. Dezember 2006)

Such mal nach os:Commerce bzw xt:Commerce, eins von beiden ist kostenlos!


----------



## Lapachon (25. Dezember 2006)

Selber programmieren ist in!  

Oder geh mal auf: http://www.webmaster-resource.de/tricks/php.php


----------



## Sabine01 (5. Januar 2007)

alex130 hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> Hat jemand von euch ein einfaches Onlineshop Script?
> Thx


Hallo vielleicht ist das ja interessant für Dich:

Einfach zu bedienendes Shopsystem mit professionellen Administrations-Möglichkeiten. Eine kostenlose Version (bis zu 50 Artikel), mit vollem Funktionsumfang, steht zur Verfügung:
http://www.shopodia.de

Gruss
Sabine


----------



## dirk-jaeger (6. Januar 2007)

Hi,

Dies hier ist Open Source und kostenlos und, soweit ich das weiss, eines der umfangreichsten Shopsoftware:

Bigware Shop 2.0 => http://www.bigware.de


Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen, wenn es überhaupt noch akut ist


----------



## universalist (5. Mai 2007)

xt:commerce ist auch kostenlos. Auch wenn die Jungs von XTC es gern verschweigen: man darf es sich im Internet herunterladen und legal einsetzen.

Für Anfänger sind aber os- und xt-Commerce nichts weil man sie vor dem Einsatz meist umständlich umbauen muss.
Der Bigware-Shop sieht allerdings ziemlich gut aus, tolle Sache!


----------



## alex130 (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo
Ich musste den thread leider nochmal heraus kramen, da ich noch eine Frage habe.
Da ich mich jetzt schon ein bisschen besser mit PHP auskenne, wollte ich fragen, ob mir bitte jemand bei der Planung eines Onlineshops helfen könnte?
Ein paar Sachen weiß ich aber manche auch wieder nicht.
Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen?
Vor allem weiß ich noch nicht so recht, wie ich das mit dem Warenkorb umsetzen kann.
Thx


----------



## Sabine01 (29. Oktober 2007)

Danke Uwe, für Deine ausführliche PM-Mitteilung.

bitte weitere Fragen nicht per PM, sondern hier im Forum stellen.
Danke

Sabine


----------

